# Will this tank setup work for cichlids



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is the tank i have right now (10 gal), i will be removing the goldfish in here

i want to add moss to the drift wood. but im curious, would this tank setup work with cichlids?

i want to have mainly 3 types.

yellow lab cichlids
Pseudotropheus demasoni
blue zebra cichlid

would these even be compatible with each other?

i really like the bright colored fish, like the ones above, you guys have any other ideas?

any input would be great.

thanks in advance


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not too familiar with Africans, but they definitely do not belong in a 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah 10 gallons is way too small for almost all cichlids.

Check out Cichlid Forum for all the info you need:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/index.php

Or the Cichlid Recipe website:
http://cichlidrecipe.com/
--
Paul


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

10G is too small. They like caves and tunnels...lots of hiding spaces. Plants and wood are not required unless that's the look you are going for. The plants may not survive the cichlids anyways.

my African tank...


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have done some research, and heard that a couple of dwarfs or maybe even start off cichlids in a 10 gallon, untill they get a little bit bigger, then transfer them over?

if anyone could maybe give me some ideas on what type of fish i can put in a 10 gallon, that has some nice color i would greatly appreciate it. 

and also thanks for all the inputs


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Just get MTS.... 

Keep the goldies in the 10 and get a 4' one for the ones you selected in your first post.

The 10 may work for some shell dwellers, maybe a couple of Kribs?









Besides...larger tanks are easier to maintain.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with a 10gallon being too small.

If you plan on upgrading in the future, why not just start off that way?

Check out different types of shelldwellers like multies.


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, so iv decided to go with a 55 gallon tank, just so i can get the Demasoni and yellow labs, what else could i possibly mix with those?


----------

